# White Russian!



## HYDRO333 (Jun 25, 2007)

hey guys i just picked up 11 seeds of white russian for 30$ and i was wondering if anyone grew it before if so i would like to know some things like flower peroid,recommeded watts,temps,humidity,yeild,hight,bushy,tall........etc basically everthing if u have pics of WR post em please. Also if you guys dont know its a cross breed of ak 47 and white widow.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

I haven't grown it, but it is some of the nicest looking bud after it has been cured.  I do believe the flowering time is rather short too.  Maybe 7 weeks.  

p.s.  I moved this thread to the "Marijuana Strains" secion


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I haven't grown it, but it is some of the nicest looking bud after it has been cured. I do believe the flowering time is rather short too. Maybe 7 weeks.
> 
> p.s. I moved this thread to the "Marijuana Strains" secion


 
SRRY dltoker ONCE AGAIN alwas forget to put the post in the right place ill try to remeber NEXT TIME


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 19, 2009)

i love white strains and i love ak-47. i wonder if my auto white russian will comeout as potent as the original. well good luck and have fun


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 19, 2009)

here you go check poll results...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1741&page=2&highlight=white+russian


----------

